# Neues Lomboz und neuer VisualEditor für Eclipse 3.1M6



## 0xdeadbeef (5. Mai 2005)

Wollte nur mal bemerken, daß es seit ein paar Tagen eine deutlich aufgebohrte Version von Lomboz gibt. Die tut jetzt auch "out of the box" mit Tomcat 5.5 (bei der letzten Version waren ja manuelle Klimmzüge nptwendig). Außerdem gibt's einen integrierten XML-Editor und vieles mehr.

Davon abgesehen gibt's jetzt ein Milestone-Release des VisualEditors, durch den der VE endlich kompatibel zu Eclipse 3.1M6 wird. 

Gibt jetzt eigentlich keine Gründe mehr, nicht den Milestone 6 zu benutzen...


----------



## Wildcard (5. Mai 2005)

Kommt  mir das nur so vor, oder ist der M6 schneller geworden (zumindest schneller als M4, M5 hab ich übersprungen...)?


----------



## Gast (5. Mai 2005)

Ich habe mit lomboz auf m4 nur nervende Bugs gehabt, ich hoffe mal, dass es sich gebessert hat. Werde es aber nicht ausprobieren, da ich mit dem myeclipse-Plugin sehr zufrieden bin.


----------

